# Whip him



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Please give stories of making men look silly, send pic of cars & stuff of that nature.  

I say: Get'em


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2002)

Let them know it's real! 
Let them know it's serious!


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I got one. 

I pull up next to a ugly ass neon that was 3 different colors and sounded like crap.. He revs his engine and I look over and laugh my ass off. My bro who is in the car with me says "did he really just rev at you?" and I'm like "yes, yes he did" (Keep in mind my car is basically stock except for a filter) Light goes green and I take off while he sorta loses his traction on his balding tires. His car sounded even worse when it finally got moving. he's weeving in and out like a moron and I"m driving like normal. Lets just say he never had a prayer


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Hey, nice kill WildGirl. Those Neons are some of the ugliest things on the road next to the VW Beetles and PT Cruisers. 
Are you going to the Nissan meet in Freemont this Saturday?


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

I killed a guy in a '99 or so Lightning. It was cool. He gave me the "head-nod" and then pulled in behind me at the next light.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

So you beat a lightening, that is crazy. What all have you done to your car. That is soooo cool. There are a couple femals here that have very nicely done eclipse turbos and one has a honduh S2000 and she takes no prisoners. Oh, and am I allowed to be in here as a male?

Brent Meints


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

coach, you are certainly allowed to be here. 

I did a little research on the 99 Lightnings, and it turns out they're not *that* fast. I think they do a 6.5 sec 0-60, and if that's the case my car should take it stock. But it was a close race through 2nd gear, only until I shifted till 3rd.  Maybe because I didn't know we were racing until I heard his tires spin, and I'd already let the clutch out and didn't get a proper launch! That's okay though I probably would've just spun my tires too. 

I have a JWT ecu, pop charger, B&B x-pipe 2.5" exhaust, and boost controller set at 12.5-13 PSI. That's it.

Sarah


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

Wel, I responded to your PM and asked where you are from but duh, it says it right here. My friend is looking to buy a twin turbo 300ZX this spring, maybe you could keep an eye out for us out west there. Oh, and the khumo tires would be great on a 300zx also.

Brent


----------



## ZxPrincess (May 8, 2002)

*Z By The Bay!*

z-by-the-bay in Fremont N.Cali Sunday tomorrow- Middy and myself will be at the show w/ClubZ, however my z will not be there but Middy's will be, its not hard to miss being that its yellow! this event i am sure most of you have heard about if you are from the bay area...but i wanted to put this link here just incase people want more info or just heard about it now: http://zfest.org/ 
If you are going bring EVERYONE you know this is going to be a GREAT event and the main highlight will be to see Mr.K himself and the new 350Z hope to see you all there!!!


----------

